# My new petstore score



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I decided earlier today to take a trip up to a petstore I hadn't been to for a while, and decided to look at their feeder mice, and amongst the piles and piles of PEW I found this little guy, 

























I have been looking for a brindle for FOREVER around here because I've been wanting to add brindle into my lines.

he's over marked, but I think the over marked ones are the prettiest

I got lucky, because he looks pretty healthy (ofcourse he's being quarantined anyway) the lady told me that they had just gotten those mice in this morning.

he was the only brindle, infact the only one with color, the rest were PEW so I had to have him xD

there is a HUGE and I mean HUGE PEW buck there as well, and even though I don't want PEW in my lines, if he's still there in a couple days I may go back and get him as well, because I figure he can help with improving the size of my line


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool sounds like ur lucky day  or his lucky day


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Lucky day for both of you, I think! He is very sweet.

Last time I thought I'd scored in a pet store, it turned out that the harsh lighting of the tanks had misled me into thinking a silvered black and a silvered blue were a chinchilla and a silver agouti


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

he is a good find, lovely pretty markings, looks healthy for a feeder mouse, well done!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

did you ever go back to rescue the huge pew?


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Lucky! I agree with you Gibbly, dark undermarked brindles are the prettiest. You should get the big PEW. A mousey friend of mine as just telling me about how to use PEW (because they generally have larger bodies) to improve type/size in your lines.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I did go back on the 30th and they told me he had died  turns out he was one the petstores retired feeder breeders that they had pulled out to replace with a younger buck, and they he was over 3 years old! as he was one of the originals when they got back into breeding their own feeders about 3 years ago :shock: I was surprised though, because he looked pretty healthy when I was there on the 27th.

The little Brindle is still kicking, he has grown and has been dubbed "Box" xD

I've been thinking of pairing one of my girls up with him in the next few days since I have the overwhelming urge for more babies :lol:


----------

